# The worst parking job in North America caught by police, YouTube



## Robert59 (Dec 10, 2014)

This video isn't for the faint of heart. There's nothing that dramatic, but it only takes a few seconds before the question of how someone could be so incompetent at simply backing out of a parking space becomes almost too much to bear. The 97-point turn by a woman in a BMW X3 captured last week in Calgary, Canada, takes four minutes to complete and results in damage to one nearby car, all before the driver simply rolls onto her next appointment with befuddlement.

https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/the-worst-parking-job-in-north-america-caught-by-police--youtube-162937532.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like that gal needs one of those new fancy cars that drives themselves.   Here's that video clip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2015)

1951 !!
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2015)

[h=1]Self Parking Audi A7 - CES 2013[/h].


----------

